# atk0100 drivers?



## donnie1990 (Apr 30, 2011)

i keep getting this messege that says i need to download atk0100 drivers what is that


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

What make is your Laptop? Asus?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

With ATK#### drivers it is probably ASUS.

You can usually find them under the "utilities" section on the ASUS driver download page, after you put in the model - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download


----------

